# Lil Smokie Crock Pot Recipe Please



## chef_corey (Dec 31, 2006)

makin some apps for a pre NYE cocktail party... can you help?

C.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 31, 2006)

Basically just take cocktail smokies, add grape jelly and an equal amount, more or less, of yellow mustard.

That's it.  

Toss in crock pot and let heat.


----------



## appletart (Dec 31, 2006)

A quickie: In your cockpot, use tomato sauce (homemade or bottled), add optional spices; put in lil smokies and thorughly heat through; and enjoy.


----------



## Candocook (Dec 31, 2006)

Or some chutney for the sauce. Or ketchup and jelly.


----------



## shannon in KS (Dec 31, 2006)

I was experimenting the other day, and added 1 package of smokies, 1 can jellied cranberry sauce, and one can whole jellied cranberry.  Turned out different, but a lot of people like the variation from the usual.


----------

